# ROYAL WORCESTER PORCELAIN, PART 2, July 2012. (PIC HEAVY)



## perjury saint (Jul 9, 2012)

[FONT="Luc
ida Console"]*ROYAL WORCESTER PORCELAIN, Part 2 July 2012.​*[/FONT]
*For those of you who read my last report on this place, you'll know that I really wanted to look in the buildings that seemed impenetrable...
Well I managed to get in! Lots more bits 'n pieces to root through here, quite interesting and topped off by some sales documents dating back to 1945.
I wont go over the history again, if you're really interested then there's stacks on t'interweb.
Well here's me pictures, I hope you likes 'em...​*










































































































*Ta for lookin, please excuse the builders crack in the last pic... ​*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 9, 2012)

Now this is what I call stunning! Clean, crisp and beautiful photography there, love it!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 9, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Now this is what I call stunning! Clean, crisp and beautiful photography there, love it!


Blimey! Ta very much...


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent series of shots! Cheers


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 10, 2012)

Great shots, looks like you could be mooching for days in there .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 10, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Blimey! Ta very much...



Your welcome...although a little less rear end crack next time would be nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shame but that will be the end for a very famous pottery,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleydog (Jul 10, 2012)

I suspect AEROGRAPH MEDIUM is something that should be kept out of Father Jack's way. Nice pictures, thank you.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 10, 2012)

Look at the writing in that ledger! It's always the same when you find a ledger from way back, lovely, graceful writing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 10, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Look at the writing in that ledger! It's always the same when you find a ledger from way back, lovely, graceful writing.


My thoughts exactly, gorgeous aint it! Wish my handwriting was similar and didnt resemble an epileptic spider running across the page!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 10, 2012)

That's top dollar that mate. Well done indeed


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice indeed, took a look at this place when I was up that way on a family holiday...was going to take the family on the factory tour, bowled up to find it closed permanently.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice, great pics with some lovely detail. Looks like a great mooch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ratters (Jul 11, 2012)

Great report


----------



## kehumff (Jul 11, 2012)

Great shots , very interesting, apart form the crack shot


----------



## baron greenback (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice crack!


----------



## centralheatking (Jul 13, 2012)

*thank you*

really good set of pics - well considered

centralheatking


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Brilliant report. Only around the corner from me


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 15, 2012)

Brilliant, looks like they only left yesterday !


----------



## John_D (Jul 15, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> My thoughts exactly, gorgeous aint it! Wish my handwriting was similar and didnt resemble an epileptic spider running across the page!!



It's all in the method of teaching, when I were a lad and starting school back in the early 1950's aged five, within a year we were being taught ' joined up writing' with an old fashioned dip in the ink pen and if you didn't get it neat and 'flowing' you would get a rap across the knuckles with a ruler from the 'kind understanding' teacher. 
Bring back the 'good old days'


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great shots mate, luv the detailed pics of the stuff left behind.....can i have a mrs tiggywinkles wotever snuffer


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

Just to echo what everyone else has said, amazing shots!
Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Piffkin (Jul 28, 2012)

Great shots. It bought back memories, I toured the building when it was still operational, I have fond memories of talking to the bloke who painted gold rims on plates by hand, he must have been 100 years old and had been doing the job since he apprenticed at 14! 

I might have to have a "return visit" ;-) 

Px


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 28, 2012)

likin that fella


----------



## BSchegelii (Sep 15, 2012)

Where abouts in Worcester is this located? If it's walkable from Worcester town will go there next week end.


----------

